# [SOLVED] NEED HELP with 1987 nissan sentra se radio removal



## lovebigspeakers (Jul 10, 2010)

im not a big noob on car audio but i can figure out how to remove the head unit because im installing a more powerful one

opps i ment i cant figure out how to remove it


----------

